# 2013 Mosquito MADNESS VIII !!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

May 4th & 5th, just as promised back in July, is set and opened for registrations today!

Looks like the 8th $10,000 check is in route to a full field with *over 1/3 of the event registered in the first 16 hours!*

At the time of this post we are on team # 41...

Here's a link for both online or mailed entry:
http://www.dobass.com/13MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

Last year six days... 2013 looks to be possibly faster!

MADNESS! 

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

...or empty - depending on which side of the boat you fish out of 

Advertised since July... the SAME opening day every season...

IF YOU INTEND TO FISH... 

http://www.dobass.com/13MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

After mail call day two and 36 hours later...

30 teams REMAIN for Madness VIII 

I really dread the callers... :C

nip


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nipididdee said:


> 30 teams REMAIN for Madness VIII
> I really dread the callers... :C nip


Dread the calls???? I love to call, but I wait until I see that at least 99 or so are registered.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Made it in !!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

WOW 90 already!! New record?!?!

Hopefully we have water by then.....I wanna flip some wood dag nabbit!!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Definately a new record.....Madness full in 64.5 hrs!! That is crazy Nip!!

:bananahuge:


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Whew... I had to take the dog for a walk- way too much multitasking the past few days...shoulda done some vaca time to handle 

Indeed... 2013 Mosquito Madness VIII is CLOSED!

Wait list entries are accepted. We placed two teams last year, as many as seven in past years and as few as zero as well... roll the dice if desired.
http://www.dobass.com/13MADNESS/EARLYREGISTRATION.html

It was actually 63 hours and change, as it took an hour to phone talk my wife through website updates. If you call...she's answering the phone- beware 

Everyone's response is motivating me and the crew to make it the best to date- NE Ohio anglers and ALL, rock onward...

nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats Nip pretty impressive!


----------

